# home roasting starter book



## DGB (Jan 7, 2017)

can anyone recommend a text to help me roast my own beans.

I'm a novice so will need a starter book if anybody has any advice.


----------



## eusty (Dec 6, 2016)

How are you going to roast? There is a lot of info on the home roasters section http://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?39-Home-Roasters

Posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Coffee Roasters Companion - written by Scott Rao is relevant for the home market and professional roasters as the premise is the same.


----------

